

Ask HN: Light weight project management tools - JohnFricker

I've been using Unfuddle.com and I have been mostly content with it's features. Simple ticketing, git repo, milestones. The only thing it's lacking is a simple non-repo way to manage project documents - non git repo so that non-coders can manage them without learning git.<p>So I'm taking a look around to see what other developers are using for light weight project management for small teams (less than 10 people total) with multiple projects.<p>GitHub.com is a natural suggestion but it's too light on the PM feature set (milestones and tickets) for this kind of team work.<p>Jira is in my opinion too heavy. Same with RedMine and Trac.<p>Suggestions?
======
heelhook
Trelloapp is pretty intuitive and not bloated at all, might be worth giving it
a try. Also there is the app interstate, YC backed.

~~~
JohnFricker
Nice apps. Both different takes on PM. I'm checking them out.

